# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Μηδία [Media, Fasan]

## τοξοτης

*ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML*

*Media (HML: 1958-1968)*
Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300

*Media was built in 1936 as the Fasan of Argo Line. She was sunk in Hamburg during the war, and was 80% rebuilt in 1949. Fasan was sold to HML in 1958, and carried only 56 passengers, She operated on longer routes than the Marseille-Eastern Mediterranean service of the larger passenger ships. She was scrapped in 1968.* 

*Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines art postcard of Media.*

Media01.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> *ΕΛΜΕΣ-HML*
> 
> *Media (HML: 1958-1968)*
> Πηγή : http://www.simplonpc.co.uk/HML.html#anchor147300
> 
> *Media was built in 1936 as the Fasan of Argo Line. She was sunk in Hamburg during the war, and was 80% rebuilt in 1949. Fasan was sold to HML in 1958, and carried only 56 passengers, She operated on longer routes than the Marseille-Eastern Mediterranean service of the larger passenger ships. She was scrapped in 1968.* 
> 
> *Official Hellenic Mediterranean Lines art postcard of Media.*


*Μηδια* και φιλοι στις 22 Ιουλιου 1959

19590722 Media.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Η ΕΛΜΕΣ το 1958 σε μια προσπαθεια εκσυγχρονισμου του στολου της πραγματοποιησε ακομη μια αγορα πλοιου με σκοπο την αντικατασταση του Ιωνια, ετσι αγορασε ενα Γερμανικο φορτηγοποσταλι και του εδωσε το ονομα Μηδια_
Media H.M.L.jpg
_Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_

----------


## Ellinis

Η φωτογραφία φίλε t.s.s. πρέπει να είναι από τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου μιας και πιο μετά φόρεσε τα γκρι της ΕΛ.ΜΕΣ.

Οι παρακάτω εικόνες από το εσωτερικό του ΜΗΔΙΑ (από μπροσούρα) μας μεταφέρουν σε ένα στριμωγμένο αλλά ζεστό καράβι.

Με σεζ λονγκ στα χρώματα της ΕλΜες, τοποθετημένες στην κόντρα γέφυρα...
medi2.jpg

με ξύλινη επένδυση στο μικρό σαλονάκι...
medi3.jpg

και με τρίπατες κουκέτες στους σπαρτιάτικους ντορμίτες...
medi4.jpg
πηγή

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικες εικονες απο το  εσωτερικο του πλοιου!!!  Σωστα φιλε Ellinis μικρο   μεν γουστοζικο δε!!!

----------


## τοξοτης

Ας το δούμε καΙ σαν *FASAN* 

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20.../Fasan-01.html 

Fasan-01.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Από δελτίο του ΟΛΠ και η παρακάτω φωτογραφία του ΜΗΔΙΑ με το γκρι πια χρώμα στο σκαρί του.

media1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Η ΕΛΜΕΣ το 1958 σε μια προσπαθεια εκσυγχρονισμου του στολου της πραγματοποιησε ακομη μια αγορα πλοιου με σκοπο την αντικατασταση του Ιωνια, ετσι αγορασε ενα Γερμανικο φορτηγοποσταλι και του εδωσε το ονομα Μηδια_
> Media H.M.L.jpg
> _Αρχειο ΕΛΜΕΣ_


Μια ανακοινωση δρομολογιων του πλοιου *Μηδεια* για την ΕΛΜΕΣ απο την Αλεξανδρεια_. Ταχυδρομος_ Αλεξανδρειας, 11 Μαιου 1958.

19580511 ELMES.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To MHΔΙΑ της Ελ.Μες, φωτογραφημένο μετά τον πόλεμο, όταν έκανε τη γραμμή Hull-Αμβούργο για τη γερμανική Argo Line.
Argo_Fasan_kl.jpg 

argo54.jpg
πηγή

και ένα ωραίο σχέδιο του πλοίου, το οποίο στο 2ο παγκόσμιο είχε βυθιστεί δυο φορές στο Αμβούργο. Μια το 1943 και ξανά το 1944, για να ανελκυστεί και να μετασκευαστεί όπως το βλέπουμε το 1949.
Argo_Zeich_Fasan_kl.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ilias P.

Στην Γέφυρα  του Μηδία  το 1966.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω μια ανακοινωση για το *ΜΗΔΕΙΑ* (εδω οχι ΜΗΔΙΑ) στις 2/7/1960 στο _Εθνος_ της Λευκωσιας...

19600702 Μηδεια Εθνος Λευκωσιας.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

To MΗΔΙΑ στην Αλεξάνδρεια του 1961 σε φωτογραφία του D.Longly

Media_at_Alex_Jul_61.jpg
πηγή

----------


## Ellinis

Μια ακόμη φωτογραφία από το γερμανικό φορτηγοποστάλι της ΕλΜες, εδώ στον Πειραιά.

media.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Ένα βίντεο του 1959 με το ΜΗΔΕΙΑ στον Πειραιά. 
https://www.britishpathe.com/video/V...IVERSITY-STUDY
Στο 0.33 βλέπουμε και το ΝΕΑ ΕΛΛΑΣ στα τελευταία του, ενώ στο παρακάτω καρέ είναι και το ναυγοσωστικό-ρυμουλκό ΛΕΩΝ που αναφέραμε πρόσφατα _εδώ_.

ΜΕΔΙΑ.jpgΜΕΔΙΑ ΛΕΩΝ.jpg

----------

